# labelling



## vibezentourage (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am thinking about starting my own clothing line and would be greatful of any information of do's and don'ts for getting started.

I would also like to use my own labels from the beginning so I would also like to know how do I go about this.

Thank you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Marlon, here is information on starting your own line http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t65831.html

And here is info on labeling http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html


----------



## vibezentourage (Aug 7, 2009)

thank you very much


----------

